# 18 years no O - Miss Scarlett has found success!



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Bask in my afterglow with me friends! Miss Scarlett has arrived with an evening of having kids gone and 5 shots of American Honey.

(Tossing Confetti a little drunkenly.) Woo hoo!!!


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

You've never had an o?

I can't imagine. I'm dumbfounded.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

And of course, congratulations!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Ive had plenty - just had never had one from another person.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

That is awesome Miss Scarlett....Congratulations! 

Did your incredible orgasm happen from PIV or oral sex...or something else?


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Oral and manual. H has ended up being awesome at oral - who would have guessed. I don't know that it would ever happen from PIV unless some other sort of stimulation was going on. 

Things have really changed between us in the past 4 months since I leveled with him about being unsatisfied and then putting myself in counseling. It has felt very rough at times but it is all working out really well now.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

:smthumbup:

Congrats! My wife is going through much the same issues right now, and we *ALMOST* got there this weekend.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

It's a I had o's during the weekend celebration Monday! Others have posted as well. Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Fantastic! Now go back for more!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

So happy for you Miss Scarlet. Many happy returns!


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!


Nothing quite like receiving stimulation from your significant other to achieve the might O!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> H has ended up being awesome at oral - who would have guessed.


Congratulations, but are you saying that it took 18 years for your husband to try oral with you???


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Yes, that is correct. No oral, no manual stimulation till recently. I have to take some blame though because it took me 18 years to level with him about what I needed sexually. I had never told him I wasn't getting off. But anyway - I have been in therapy to deal with my own sexual issues and he stepped up his game. We had a new start, which is what I wanted. There hasn't been a lot of talk or finger pointing on how things got to that point.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> Yes, that is correct. No oral, no manual stimulation till recently. I have to take some blame though because it took me 18 years to level with him about what I needed sexually.




18 years...? wow, just wow. That blows my mind. I enjoy oral of every kind imaginable (both giving and receiving). Can't imagine going 18 years without doing it...

But it's fantastic that things are improving for you!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations miss Scarlett!

I see you becoming a sex crazed monster in your near future. Solitaire orgasms are nice, but they pale in comparison to partner induced O's!


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

mazel tov, salamat, congratulations!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

This may well be the first times I've congratulated someone for having an orgasm, but congrats and many happy returns! :smthumbup:


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> Yes, that is correct. No oral, no manual stimulation till recently. I have to take some blame though because it took me 18 years to level with him about what I needed sexually. I had never told him I wasn't getting off. But anyway - I have been in therapy to deal with my own sexual issues and he stepped up his game. We had a new start, which is what I wanted. There hasn't been a lot of talk or finger pointing on how things got to that point.


almost teared up. so nice to hear this.. I am sure your H is feeling like a real man as well and this will only contribute to more great nights ahead for both of you.
This will help you two on many levels I am sure..

Cheers!!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

We were at a Chinese restaurant the other day - I dont know if everyone does that game with fortune cookies where you add 'in bed' to the end of your fortune. We were with the kids but anyway he opened his and said "My fortune says 'you've improved!' LOL

I told him - I know I handled things poorly and I don't know how things went on as long as they did - but on the other hand I'm not sorry because its been such a nice surprise in life to be in my 40's but feeling like a teenager about sex and excited about the next time. We get to be out of town in a hotel without the kids this weekend and I was all shopping for new undergarments yesterday like back when we were dating.

Its nice. Its been difficult but well worth it it of course.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ain't life grand???

Congrats! You deserve all the funny walking and wet panties you can get!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats! :smthumbup:


----------

